# Ahh, the joys of puppies.



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Well lots of joy and lots of poop! :lol:

I have had Fran (10lbs Chihuahua-ish) since September of '08, picked her up from the pound as she was set to be euthanize the next day. Well I found a home for her cell mate and thought I found a home for Fran. Well....the lady who took her was so excited and happy...or so I thought. 

This lady had Fran for two days, Fran had just come into heat and I told the woman to keep her put up and watch her when let out to potty until we could get her to the vet to be spayed in 4 days. Well the next day this lady calls me and gives me 20 reasons as to why she no longer wants the dog. So I go back and get her, cancel the spay appointment as I could not afford it (the lady was going to pay half) and I took Fran home. 

Well 2 weeks later her belly is swollen, I think oh no she is sick as the lady told me Fran has smelled "funny" I was thinking she had pyo never thinking that damned lady let the dog get tied up in TWO days! Well sure enough she was pregnant and I was pissed to say the least. We had an x-ray and to my shock it said 5 maybe 6 puppies!

So on March 3rd Fran birthed 5 healthy puppies! 3 male and 2 female. I admit I was excited to have some puppies around 

So now they are almost 6 weeks old, one has an adoption pending and the others are so adorable I don;t think I'll have trouble placing them. With the adoption fees from these guys I am having Fran spayed and then try frinding her a home. 

Anyway on to the pictures! They are 4 weeks old here, they are too wild and crazy to sit still long enough for me to get new pictures.

I think two are part Dachshund and the other three part Rat Terrier, I'll never really know.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, she must of knew the dog got tied up and 
that was her reason for giving her back because
she didn't want to take care of the puppies...some people.

Anyways, I think they are the CUTEST mutts,
and they come in all different colors! Adorable, 
I hope you find good homes for them all. I know what you mean, it's nice having puppies around every now and then, can't help but bring
a smile to your face! Congrats!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww how sweet they are. 

Thats a shame about that lady, some people amaze me. I too wonder if she wanted to give her up because she knew she had been bred ?? Poor Baby. Glad she is A-Ok from her pregnacy and her puppies are healthy and on their way to finding forever homes.


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

They are adorable!!!! Oh my gosh! 

I also think that lady knew what she was doing when she gave the dog back to you. :mmph: She knew she probably got pregnant!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

im acctually glad the lady gave her up because at lest you can find her a safe home good luck finding homes for those cute babys and mummy


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm sorry that Fran's last home didn't work out, PP, but I agree that's it's very good that she was able to come back to you to have her puppies. You're sure to find just the right homes for all of them, including Fran. And in the meantime, you get to play with such adorable puppies!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW crazy story !!! the pups are cute I know you where probably pretty upset with the lady. This would never happen in CA people can not adopt dogs until they are spay and neutered.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Usually my rescues go out all ready altered but since she was in heat we had to wait and the lady seamed so eager to work with me. Stupid woman :curse: now I will never let one go that is of age un-altered.

They are 6 weeks old today and got their first shots. I don't think I'll have a problem placing them or Fran as they are all crate trained and pet bed trained. Been socialized with dogs, cats and kids.

Thanks y'all, its been a blasty blast having puppies running around


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Usually my rescues go out all ready altered but since she was in heat we had to wait and the lady seamed so eager to work with me. Stupid woman :curse: now I will never let one go that is of age un-altered.
> 
> They are 6 weeks old today and got their first shots. I don't think I'll have a problem placing them or Fran as they are all crate trained and pet bed trained. Been socialized with dogs, cats and kids.
> 
> Thanks y'all, its been a blasty blast having puppies running around


Over here they don't even care if the dog is in heat or pregnant ( first stages) 

Yeah you should be able to find the homes quickly they are super cute I like the brindle one and he black and white one all the way to the right  

do you think they dad was another Chi mix ? the brindle one reminds me of a pitty pup lol so cute.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Over here they don't even care if the dog is in heat or pregnant ( first stages)
> 
> Yeah you should be able to find the homes quickly they are super cute I like the brindle one and he black and white one all the way to the right
> 
> do you think they dad was another Chi mix ? the brindle one reminds me of a pitty pup lol so cute.


Don't know what the dad is but all the pups are small so I'm thinking Dachshund, Rat Terrier or any mix there of.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I just adore the brindle pup! I've never seen a Chihuahua or Chi mix that was brindle.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> I just adore the brindle pup! I've never seen a Chihuahua or Chi mix that was brindle.


Yeah Chis come in all colors ! Merle Chi's are so cute lol


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

hey PP any new pics of your puppies??:questionmark:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Well we have placed all but one of them, of coarse its the one that I fell in love with from the start :marchmellow:

Here is a latest picture of them save for the brindle one, he was in his new home at the time. I talked with their new owners at the beginning of the week and they just love them! The one I still have is the the one farthest to the left. I call her Pudgy  He little ears are starting to stand up its to friggen adorable!

Momma gets spayed on Monday YAY! :victory:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

They are all just adorable. Like the way you had blue or pink colars to separate the boys from the girls, at least thats what I guess that the different colors were for? Good job in finding them their new homes. Hope they are in their forever homes and loved like our fur friends should be.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad to hear the babies are happy in their new homes!! Thats Fantastic!


----------



## suewyatt (Nov 21, 2008)

What ever they are they are sooooo adorable, i'm sure they'll find their forever homes very soon.


----------

